# Lichteffekt? Tutorial?



## Kebb (11. November 2004)

Hallo, hätte da mal eine kurze Frage.
Kennt jemand ein Tutorial wo ich nachsehen kann wie ich so einem Lichteffekt wie im Header von http://www.eagames.com/ hinbekommen kann?

Hab schon ein bischen rumprobiert, bekomm das aber nicht hin


----------



## ShadowMan (11. November 2004)

Ganz einfache Antwort:

Du malst mit weiss auf einen blauen Hintergrund. Dann verwendest du den Gauß. Weichzeichner + Radialer Weichzeichner.
Beide richtig kombiniert dürften ein ähnliches Ergebnis liefern.

Und gleich noch ein Tipp:
Nicht gleich aufgeben und einfach mal damit rumspielen.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Day (12. November 2004)

Noch eine einfache Lösung:

1. Neues Bild, mit Hintergrundfarbe deiner Wahl (vorzugsweise natürlich dunkel wie z.B.schwarz, Dunkelblau)
2. Neue Ebene erstellen und mit einem großen Brush 'nen weißen Punkt erzeugen
3. Nun wählst du den "Wischfinger" und nimmst auch hier wieder eine große Werkzeugspitze. Jetzt immer schon von innen nach außen und umgekehrt verwischen, bis du ein gewünschtes Ergebnis erzielt hast. Wie z.B. auf dem unteren Bild 
4. Um nun das weiße etwas zum leuchten zu bringen, duplizierst du die Ebene und über Strg+linksklick auf die untere Ebene erhälst du die auswahl...welche du dann in einer Farbe deiner wahl einfärben kannst. (wichtig: färbe die untere Ebene ein (oder verschieb sie einfach anschließend *g*))
am Ende sieht es dann ungefähr so aus:





natürlich solltest du mit dem Wischfinger herumspielen, um detailliertere Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen
-Day-


----------



## Kebb (12. November 2004)

Danke schön, ich werd mal ein bisl rumprobieren jetzt...


----------

